# Paint job 585 in new Cycling Magazine



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just saw the new add in the last cycling magazine where the 585 was in black ( carbon ) white and gold and love it in this color combination and then the gold handlebar tape, that's just one of the best looking bikes ever.Does somebody know of this will be one of the 2009 colors for the 585? If look comes with this paint job I will have one, awsome.Maybe Chad has more info about colors for 09.


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

Look here for a preview

http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/...tCnt=50&order=3&quicksearch=1&keyword=look+09


----------

